
Ask HN: How do I start learning about personal finance? - shry4ns
I understand that &quot;learning&quot; personal financial management can only happen by actually doing it, but I&#x27;d like to start by knowing some basic concepts and maybe some advanced stuff too. Where can I do that and what are the best resources to get started? Any recommendations are welcome!
======
tjr
For getting started, I like this book:

[https://www.amazon.com/Yes-You-Can-Financial-
Life/dp/1401911...](https://www.amazon.com/Yes-You-Can-Financial-
Life/dp/1401911250/)

------
rayray07
'Smarter Investing' by Tim Hale

